# Solar Powered Clip-On Fans? Good or No?



## erwinsweeney (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello all.  I see tons of these small clip-on solar powered fans on auction sites like ebay.  I grow in a tent.  I understand these would not be sufficient for moving large volumes of air, I have proper blowers for that already, however, would these be good for clipping on sides of tent and using as an oscillating fan blowing into the foliage?  I like the idea of having less power cords to deal with in the growing area, and the fact of them running off of light energy.  Anyone have any experience or input?  Thanks for reading.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 24, 2010)

sounds interesting...   i was looking at a solar powered pot rotator recently that'd be cool cuz it rotates the plant just while the lights are on.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 24, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> sounds interesting... i was looking at a solar powered pot rotator recently that'd be cool cuz it rotates the plant just while the lights are on.


 
That sounds really neat ish.  Where did you see that?  I want to check it out.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 24, 2010)

hXXp://www.global-merchants.com/home/planturn.htm

holds up to 15 kgs (33 lbs)

Gallon of water = approx. 8.35 lbs    
x 5  = 41.75 lbs
       x 4  = 33.4
            x 3  = 25.05
                  x 2  = 16.7

probably gonna have to hunt a stronger model down.
not sure how it'd work with DWC pumps and wires, may be a good investment for smaller dirt grows however.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 24, 2010)

Bump.  Anyone else have thoughts on the solar powered clip on fans?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

If you have the proper ventilation and your using the fans to create strongs stalks, and prevent bugs and mildew I bet they would work just fine.. The fact that they are solar makes it a good idea..

If I were you I would order one and see how powerful it is then order more if you like it...


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 24, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> If you have the proper ventilation and your using the fans to create strongs stalks, and prevent bugs and mildew I bet they would work just fine.. The fact that they are solar makes it a good idea..
> 
> If I were you I would order one and see how powerful it is then order more if you like it...


 
Thanks Mindzeye.  Yeah, I have a proper ventilation system already.  Like you were suggesting, I would use these to strengthen plants and blow some air through foliage.  They have em on ebay for like under $5 with s&h.  Anytime I see an opportunity to have less power cords to deal with, it gets my attention. lol.  I will try one first and see how it goes, $5 aint too much to invest.  If I like em, I can get more.  Thanks again for your input.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah that!.....and let us know!  cause it looks cool...I think they would work cool for moving the air around a bit...not for ventilation by any means.  For just a couple oscilateing fans...

I'd say mindz said it right again...buy one and if it works...buy more

Please let the rest of us know if it works!  cause they are cool.  I have 2 small 6" fans moving air...but they aren't solar.  Anything that doesn't use from my meter I'm game for!

LOL....you posted at the same time as me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2010)

Deff worth checking out


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

Useless. Totally useless.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 25, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Useless. Totally useless.




Have you tried them? Just wondering because it sounds like a logical idea...


----------



## Icex420 (Feb 25, 2010)

That thing blows softer than a electric fan from seaworld. (I bet)


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Useless. Totally useless.



anything to back that up buddy?

i imagine if it's in a room with 1000+ watts shinning down it'd have a decent push..

i'll wait for erwins report..
:48:


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 25, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> anything to back that up buddy?
> 
> i imagine if it's in a room with 1000+ watts shinning down it'd have a decent push..
> 
> ...


 
I too would like to hear exactly what Leafminer knows about em.  I will let y'all know when one arrives.  If they are useless, I will only be out $5 or so.  If they wind up ok, we stand to gain something from it. t.y. ish.


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Um.....just curious....How ya gonna power solar run fans in an enclosed tent?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2010)

Does a grow light work on a solar panel????

Did ya order one????

Let me know because if you didnt i will, if you did then i will wait for your
report.

they will be good on my Deck in the hot summer, wich by the way better hurry up and get here.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Um.....just curious....How ya gonna power solar run fans in an enclosed tent?



Hopefully, from our indoor sun, the HID light.:hubba: :hubba:  

Sounds good if the lights will power them enough to actually do something. 

We await a full report!

DD


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

Err.. I hate to confess this, but I got that info from a thread I was reading on another forum. Someone bought one and tried it. Laughable apparently.


----------

